# Skill Assessment expires before invite



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have an interesting problem here. I received my skill assessment letter on 2nd March 2017. As you are aware, skill assessment is valid for 3 years. So with my current EOI, 11/02/2020 is the last round that I can get an invite.

I already sent an e-mail to Engineers Australia and was told that I can get a "Duplicate letter" within 4-5 weeks. They basically issue a new letter with the same application number. 

My question is that if I need to update my skill assessment, do I need to update my EOI with the date of the new letter? Or, I can keep my EOI as it is and provide both of the skill assessment letters at the stage of applying for PR. Because If I need to update my EOI with the new date, it will put me so behind in the queue. My current EOI is 29/03/2019 and changing it to 2020 would mean not getting an invite at all.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

brs said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have an interesting problem here. I received my skill assessment letter on 2nd March 2017. As you are aware, skill assessment is valid for 3 years. So with my current EOI, 11/02/2020 is the last round that I can get an invite.
> 
> ...


As it is a continuation of the old assessment, you can retain your old date of effect 
Update the new date in the skills assessment section but it will not change your date of effect
It’s very common as ACS expires only after 2 years 


Cheers


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

NB said:


> As it is a continuation of the old assessment, you can retain your old date of effect
> Update the new date in the skills assessment section but it will not change your date of effect
> It’s very common as ACS expires only after 2 years
> 
> ...


Oh, that's great news for me. Thank you so much mate!


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> As it is a continuation of the old assessment, you can retain your old date of effect
> Update the new date in the skills assessment section but it will not change your date of effect
> It’s very common as ACS expires only after 2 years
> 
> ...


I have a question in the same line. My ACS is going to expire on June 2020. In case I don't get an invite before that what is the procedure to renew ACS assessment? My Company, R&R nothing changed over the time, & hopefully will not change. Last time it took almost 7 weeks for me to get ACS result, Should I apply for a re-assessment around April next year with old set of documents or I need to request them for re evaluation referring my old result? I hope once I receive new assessment, my DOE will not change as you mentioned.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> I have a question in the same line. My ACS is going to expire on June 2020. In case I don't get an invite before that what is the procedure to renew ACS assessment? My Company, R&R nothing changed over the time, & hopefully will not change. Last time it took almost 7 weeks for me to get ACS result, Should I apply for a re-assessment around April next year with old set of documents or I need to request them for re evaluation referring my old result? I hope once I receive new assessment, my DOE will not change as you mentioned.


You should submit a fresh SD or reference letter for your current job else ACS considers it only till the date it is issued
You have to link the old application to the new one
Balance documents you can use the old set
Just remember ACS has changed its documents requirements so submit accordingly 
It takes more or less same time or reassessment as for fresh assessment 

Cheers


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> You should submit a fresh SD or reference letter for your current job else ACS considers it only till the date it is issued
> You have to link the old application to the new one
> Balance documents you can use the old set
> Just remember ACS has changed its documents requirements so submit accordingly
> ...


Thanks a lot for your guidance.


----------



## redlionking (May 28, 2019)

Hi guys,

I just realize there is expiry on skill assessment? I have a skill assessment from EA on January 2017 which basically assess that I am competent as professional engineer based on my degree (no experience). There is no expiry date on it, will it expire by January 2020?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

redlionking said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just realize there is expiry on skill assessment? I have a skill assessment from EA on January 2017 which basically assess that I am competent as professional engineer based on my degree (no experience). There is no expiry date on it, will it expire by January 2020?


To DHA, skills assessment outcome letters are valid for 3 years. 

From the EA FAQ:

_"*How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes? Do I need a Duplicate Letter?*

Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely for Engineers Australia, our understanding is that DIBP mandates that the assessment notification be no more than three years old at the date of migration application. If you require an updated letter of assessment after this time, please contact our Member Service Team._"

Source - https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Frequently-Asked-Questions


----------



## MABaig (Jul 3, 2018)

brs said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have an interesting problem here. I received my skill assessment letter on 2nd March 2017. As you are aware, skill assessment is valid for 3 years. So with my current EOI, 11/02/2020 is the last round that I can get an invite.
> 
> ...


Dear Brother,

My EA skills Assessment is due to expire on the 31st of March 2020. I e-mailed Engineers Australia, but the reply from them is confusing. They want me to reapply the application, pay the full amount and the remaining amount will be refunded after completion of the application.

Please let me know if you followed the same procedure or there is some other way to obtain it.

Thanks


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I lodged EOI on 8 March and my ACS letter gets expired on 15 March.
I re-assess ACS letter and received on 20 April.
So I update EOI with skill assessment letter date but date of effect is still showing 8 March..
I hope this won't be issue after receiving invitation to apply?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged EOI on 8 March and my ACS letter gets expired on 15 March.
> I re-assess ACS letter and received on 20 April.
> ...


No problem
As long as you didn’t get invited before 20th April 

Cheers


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

My Spouse ACS will get expired in 2 days. Already applied for New ACS but still with assessor. So after 2 days Spouse positive ACS 5 points will reduce or not from EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Varun_arora001 said:


> My Spouse ACS will get expired in 2 days. Already applied for New ACS but still with assessor. So after 2 days Spouse positive ACS 5 points will reduce or not from EOI.


It will not reduce automatically 
You have to suspend your EOI to prevent wrong invite
Once you have the assessment in hand, you can reactivate the EOI without losing the original date of effect

Cheers


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks NB


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks NB


----------



## Patel87 (May 25, 2020)

Hi Sahi88,

As I knew and read on the DHA website, your DoE only will change when it changes your points score otherwise DoE will remain unchanged. Hope this help.

Thanks


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Patel87 said:


> Hi Sahi88,
> 
> As I knew and read on the DHA website, your DoE only will change when it changes your points score otherwise DoE will remain unchanged. Hope this help.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Patel87


----------



## Waqqas (Dec 17, 2020)

NB said:


> As it is a continuation of the old assessment, you can retain your old date of effect
> Update the new date in the skills assessment section but it will not change your date of effect
> It’s very common as ACS expires only after 2 years
> 
> ...


Hello Dear,
I have a question. My Skilled assessment will expire by next week. And i have reapplied on the portal page of Engineers Australia and payment was also done. After that i had also sent them one email just to let them, that i have made the payment as well for the renewal of the outcome letter. On the next day they replied me:

Please note, in order to apply for a Duplicate Letter, your new application must match your original one exactly. *In your new application, you have added the additional service of Relevant Skilled Employment. You did not previously have this specific assessment completed.*

If you would like to renew your outcome letter and have work experience assessed as well, please reply to this email advising as such. The process for adding experience to your outcome letter is not applicable under your current application.

If you simply wish to have your original outcome letter date updated, making it valid for a further three years, then this application will need to be cancelled and refunded in full, so that you can reapply under the correct pathway. 


I have applied with all the same documents but i do not know why they are replying me like this. Kindly guide how to cancelled it and reapply again. And if i have to reapply then what are the steps? Should i simply attached the previous outcome letter?
Thanks in advance


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Waqqas said:


> Hello Dear,
> I have a question. My Skilled assessment will expire by next week. And i have reapplied on the portal page of Engineers Australia and payment was also done. After that i had also sent them one email just to let them, that i have made the payment as well for the renewal of the outcome letter. On the next day they replied me:
> 
> Please note, in order to apply for a Duplicate Letter, your new application must match your original one exactly. *In your new application, you have added the additional service of Relevant Skilled Employment. You did not previously have this specific assessment completed.*
> ...


You might have ticked an option when applying for assessment for Relevant Skilled Employment. Call EA and you can request them to make the changes from their end. They can put a request to their accounts team but for some reason if they are unable to do it then I am afraid you have to request for a full refund and then start a new application for issuance of duplicate outcome letter.

if you need to start a new assessment application in EA dashboard after you login then you have to upload the following documents;
Old assessment letter (upload it on all tabs where it will ask for career episodes/CPD, upload the educational certificates (like marks memo and degree completion from overseas that you uploaded when you applied for original EA assessment, for evidence of language proficiency (either upload your valid IELTS or your Testamur/Degree for education completed in Australia. EA will originally ask you to make the full payment for assessment but when they process your application for duplicate outcome letter they will only charge you administration fees and refund the rest.


----------

